# Which colour suits the INFJ personality type?



## scoobydoo (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello..... :] 
I just wanted u all to select a colour that would go best with the INFJ personality type.......and why??
thnx


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

a medium Blue, blue stands for water which is a peaceful and calming force and alot of wisdom is locked with water. Blue also indicates things like the sky which is large and endless, much like our thoughts. There are lots of other reasons but that will suffice for now


----------



## Heatherdera (Aug 18, 2011)

I chose purple, but in my mind it was more of a lavender, blue-tinged purple.


----------



## jahannon (Nov 12, 2011)

INFJ here, I love blue and purple, but surely purple fits more within the "inner sight" thing.


----------



## Utensils (Nov 5, 2011)

My mind is absolutely SCREAMING purple... it's the popular choice anyway, but I'm pretty sure that's my synaesthetic side kicking in


----------



## Abx (Oct 5, 2011)

My INFJ sister love blue color,
I think blue suited her well...


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

Some dark shade of red, Crimson or Cornell perhaps. I noticed a lot voted for purple which I think is more my type, INFP. Not that there is a huge difference between INFJ and INFP.


----------



## PisceanReve (Jun 2, 2011)

whenever I think of INFJ it's lavendar and white--kind of reminds me of a lotus flower too...don't know why


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

I thought of a soft blue for INFJs. I agree with @Vaan....... as usual.


----------



## Wobzter (Jun 2, 2011)

The first thing that popped in my head was purple.
Then I started to contemplate pink and blue... but sticked with purple.
Expecting to see the results being rather averaged, I was flabberghasted to see so many took purple as well (I didn't check the results before hitting 'vote')


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

I said white. Association with Jesus, I guess.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Hahaha. I'm not even an INFJ and I knew the majority would choose purple. How's that for intuitive?


----------



## Hazard1 (Aug 30, 2011)

A deep hue of bluish faded purple. That colored aura almost emanates from our being it's odd.


----------



## Metanoia (Nov 21, 2011)

I'd have to agree with the majority and say some kind of bluish purple. My favorite color has been blue since I was a kid, but ... mmm... yeah my instincts say something more with a purple hue to it.


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

I would say like a dark teal green(bluish green) or a dark indigo(between blue & purple). 
Depending on their mood.


----------



## Sam Gross (Jan 30, 2012)

Despite that my favorite color is blue, purple seems to suit the type better because the gender divide is not so clear-cut. Blue is calming, red is passionate. Purple pierces like red but can be soothing, like blue.


----------



## she_sells_seashells (Nov 13, 2010)

I really like teal/aquamarine and I think that might work well for INFJ. I don't really like purple but I think lavender would work too.


----------



## MsRebecca (Feb 22, 2012)

I think purple AND it's my favorite color


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

A lot of people didn't choose red. INFJ's just strike me as red. In fact, before I even saw this poll, I've always thought of INFJ's as just... red. ^^ Why? They're actually passionate people, although quiet, and stand out. It's kind of like walking into a store full of black and white and then you see that one thing that's red. And I see it and I get excited and interested.

Then again, the INFJ I know (he's definitely an INFJ, there's no getting around this) always wears blue. Apparently it's his favourite colour. Blue is a good one because blue is calm, dependable, and secure - those are also words I associate with the INFJ (although some may disagree with me on this point).


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

Staffan said:


> Some dark shade of red, Crimson or Cornell perhaps. I noticed a lot voted for purple which I think is more my type, INFP. Not that there is a huge difference between INFJ and INFP.


 Not a lot of difference in terms of the literal letters used to denote the type?

Or not a lot of difference in the functions? Because if we look at the functions.....whew, massive difference, which then causes a massive difference in the personalities that may or may not come from them.
Im not picking on you by the way, just trying to understand where you are coming from and what you meant.


----------

